# Advice re choosing a clinic



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

I've pretty much decided that I want to go ahead with egg-sharing, but choosing a clinic is proving to be an absolute minefield!  For anyone who's been down this route, how did you decide?  What factors were the most important to you?  Is it important to go for somewhere that's close to home?  At the moment I'm looking at a clinic that's about a two and a half hour drive away and I don't know if that'll be too far when it comes to treatment.  Any advice appreciated


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't help you with egg sharing, but there is a whole thread dedicated to it. One consideration I made when choosing a clinic was if they were open 7 days a week, 24/7 support, success rates, experience in the treatment- once you've cycled abroad distance doesn't come into it. Cost wasn't also a driving factor really as quality & success outweighed everything- for donor eggs it was time to wait as well


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hi there,

you will need to visit the clinic regularly during treatment - as you get closer to egg collection you may need scans every other day, sometimes even daily. only you know whether a 5hr round trip every other day for a week or so is do-able - I suspect not
however, you could potentially stay local to the clinic as you get close to egg collection?
on day of egg collection you will def need to stay over as it's usually sedation so you wouldn't be able to drive yourself

hope this helps in terms of making a decision - the logistics are not insurmountable by any means but I would def plan to be staying local to the clinic for a few days close to egg collection/embryo transfer

best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------

